# Do you like yourself?



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Exactly what is says on the tin.
Kind of expanding on a previous thread I posted. I was wondering if anybody here actually fully accepts themselves? How do you know if you completely accept yourself? Won't there always be something about you that you can't accept?
So do you like yourself? I mean physically and personality-wise. Do your physical traits mean more to you than your personality traits?
Thoughts


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

To be honest, no, I don't.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> To be honest, no, I don't.


But I like you


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes. 
Sure I have my flaws, both personality wise and physically but that makes me who I am. I believe someone who likes themselves doesn't feel the need to hide who they are, and you don't feel embarrassed by your actions.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Why yes, yes I do. A damn good amount.

However, if for some strange reason there was another identical to me, I wouldn't hang out with him ever.

Because I'd kick his ass.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Over all I can't say that I do. I pretty much accept my personality in all its strengths and weaknesses. I am who I am. I don't accept myself physically. I think I am just above ogre ugly haha.....roud: I hate my pictures by and large, dislike the way I walk, the sound of my voice, the size of my tush, etc, etc, etc. I probably can't name one part of my physical self I do like, really. I just think I look bad. 
I can't say that my physical traits mean more than my personality to me. My personality definitely trumps my physical looks. However, when I accept only one side of this coin... It makes the other side stand out like a sore thumb. All my negative focus seems to dwell on it. Okay... not all of it.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

If you answer "NO" to this question..

I suggest you are depressed.. and suffering from self esteem issues..If you claim to HATE yourself, I also suggest you look up what HATRED really means.. and stop using it in the context of how you feel about Chocolate ice cream, for example..
Hatred is a secondary emotion and is the reaction to a suppressed primary emotion

Find out what REALLY is going on..Poor behavior is not the result of a low self esteem.. But rather low self esteem is the result of poor behavior..

And I like myself very much.. Flaws and all..


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with using hate to describe how you feel about chocolate ice cream.
According to "http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=hate"
Hate: "dislike intensely; feel antipathy or aversion towards; "I hate Mexican food"; "She detests politicians'"

I would also have to disagree with "Poor behavior is not the result of a low self esteem.. But rather low self esteem is the result of poor behavior.." That is way to specific. Behavior is not the single cause for low self esteem. There are many causes people with perfectly fine behavior can get low self esteem such as environmental factors as well as imbalances in the brain.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I do like my personality. There's pretty much only one flaw that's big and annoying, but I'm working on that. While I have other flaws, and I work on them, they don't really bug me.

Physically... when I'm in shape I'm happy with that part, so yeah, I don't really have room to complain. Well, except that I'm starting to lose my hair :sad:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

There's always room for improvement, but I like myself overall. I think my physical appearance draws more attention than my personality, since that's what people see first and while I clearly take care of myself, sometimes people might not find me interesting personality-wise because I'm often reserved and hard to get to know.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I've recently realized I had hated myself for a long time. 

I liked parts of myself, true, but I was ashamed and embarrassed of parts of myself and tried to either keep them hidden or else cover them up and look a certain way to other people in order to please them. 

Part of it was also thinking I could make myself be good at everyone and be "all things" to "all people."

I finally had to accept I could not do that. 
It was very hard to let the Ideal Self die.... but the Ideal Self was killing me.
And once I killed the Ideal Self, then I was stuck with who I actually was... and what did I do with her?
No idea, at first.

So now I find I do like what and who I am and embrace it, even if it's humbling.

I'm profoundly quirky and yet sometimes annoyingly engimatic.
I am fair and perceptive but sometimes too detached.
I'm empathetic but sometimes not assertive enough.
I'm open-ended but sometimes elusive.
I'm funny but sometimes insensitive (even if mentally I'm aware of how something can be taken).
I'm smart but sometimes so big picture I get stupid with details.
I'm flexy and adaptable but occasionally a flake and often undisciplined.
I'm coherent and consistent in my logic but sometimes rigid and inflexible, enslaved by it.
I'm imaginative and dreamy, but sometimes very unproductive. 

... and so it goes.
I wish I was better at some things, and yet these things are what makes me who I am.
I can't avoid it -- the strengths bring corresponding weaknesses -- and I have to accept it's okay.

This is all me, all Jennifer, and I've had to learn to accept that, that along with feeling strong and confident, sometimes I feel weak and inept... and it's okay, I'm just human, and I don't have to be everything to everyone.

I just have to be me, and embrace it, and laugh at it with humility, and remain open to others and accept them too.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Blueguardian said:


> There is nothing wrong with using hate to describe how you feel about chocolate ice cream.
> According to "http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=hate"
> Hate: "dislike intensely; feel antipathy or aversion towards; "I hate Mexican food"; "She detests politicians'"
> 
> I would also have to disagree with "Poor behavior is not the result of a low self esteem.. But rather low self esteem is the result of poor behavior.." That is way to specific. Behavior is not the single cause for low self esteem. There are many causes people with perfectly fine behavior can get low self esteem such as environmental factors as well as imbalances in the brain.


Thank you for your well thought out response..
I disagree that dislike and hatred mean the same thing.. that is my personal choice.. and I am positive in the context of emotional states that they are very different feelings.. One being born of personal taste and the other being a reaction to something else.. Not liking chocolate ice cream is simply a physical response to physical stimulus.. and you can choose to not eat it..

Hatred is an emotional response.. and if it is the opposite of love..(which it is) then it is something much less simple than personal choice..

Hatred is born out of fear,misunderstanding, threatened security etc etc.. and Ice cream and how you respond it has Nothing to do with that.. and if does.. Seek help!!  

Yes.. I know my thoughts on self esteem and behavior are thinking outside the box.. In essence I am placing the burden of ones self on ones self.. and not accepting the concept of victim hood.. My dad and moms boyfriends beat the shit out of me constantly growing up.. I now have a choice to behave above that or to become that.. Which by behaving in a certain way shapes how I feel About myself..

It's all about choice..


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

The opposite of Love is not Hate. It's Pride.

Other than that, yes. It is all about choice.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I definitely like myself. 
The only thing that sometimes freaks me out is that my personality is both a blessing and a curse.
Why a curse? Simply because I attract a lot of attention to me by it, which freaks me out.


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Yes.
> Sure I have my flaws, both personality wise and physically but that makes me who I am. I believe someone who likes themselves doesn't feel the need to hide who they are, and you don't feel embarrassed by your actions.


In that case, I don't think I know anyone who likes themselves.

As for me, no I don't. I'm very confident, but I don't like myself.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

personality-wise, i like myself because i am able to change any trait that i don't like.
look-wise, well, i'm not megan fox but i'm not tilda swinton either ;P i guess it could be a hormonal thing, cause sometimes i think i'm above average and sometimes i think i'm just.. eugh :l i never stress or whine about it, cause it is what it is, y'know? it isn't gonna change unless you get plastic surgery, and i'm not the type.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> The opposite of Love is not Hate. It's Pride.
> 
> Other than that, yes. It is all about choice.


*Main Entry:* love *Part of Speech:* _noun_ *Definition:* adoration; very strong liking *Synonyms:

* adulation, affection, allegiance, amity, amorousness, amour, appreciation, ardency, ardor, attachment, case*, cherishing, crush, delight, devotedness, devotion, emotion, enchantment, enjoyment, fervor, fidelity, flame, fondness, friendship, hankering, idolatry, inclination, infatuation, involvement, like, lust, mad for, partiality, passion, piety, rapture, regard, relish, respect, sentiment, soft spot, taste, tenderness, weakness, worship, yearning, zeal 

*Antonyms:

* dislike, hate, hatred 


I do not see the word "Pride" anywhere 

http://thesaurus.reference.com/


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

imru2 said:


> The opposite of Love is not Hate. It's Pride.


I've heard "The opposite of Love is not Hate. It's apathy," before, but not this. What does pride have to do with it?


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Love and Hate are too similar to be opposites. In order to be the opposition, don't the two things have to be vastly different? 

Love is a intense, strong emotion that revolves around another person, object, or idea. There is a lot of time and energy involved. 
Hate is a intense, strong emotion that also revolves around another person, object, or idea. It also requires a lot of time and energy. 

Therefore, they are not opposites. 

Pride is the intense, strong emotion that relates to yourself. It revolves around arrogance and ego. 
Love revolves around humility and others. 

Sorry for derailing the thread, guys.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I love me so much that I just can't resist checking myself out when I see my reflection. I'm like Manny, I'm hard to really get to know because I'm reserved and as the main character in "The Lottery" by Beth Goobie put it: "Tell enough jokes and nobody looks past the surface." Surprisingly I actually it when people don't know a whole lot about me.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Love and Hate are too similar to be opposites. In order to be the opposition, don't the two things have to be vastly different?
> 
> Love is a intense, strong emotion that revolves around another person, object, or idea. There is a lot of time and energy involved.
> Hate is a intense, strong emotion that also revolves around another person, object, or idea. It also requires a lot of time and energy.
> ...



although i see what you're saying, they're still opposites in the sense that when you love someone,you want them to be happy and there's not a lot you wouldn't do for them.
but someone you hate, there's not a lot you wouldn't do to see them unhappy. that's why they're 'opposites'. even though they're both the same sort of feeling, one is positive and one is negative.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I used to hate myself and everything about myself, physically and non-physically. I still have mostly all of the insecurities about my physical self, but I have come to love who I am as a person much more than I used to. Things that I used to think of as flaws really weren't at all. Things that I still consider flaws I feel are truly flaws. Of course I still have insecurities, but I don't think it's possible for me to not have them...I'm naturally a very insecure and worried person, so it's not surprising that I still have insecurities.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Regan said:


> although i see what you're saying, they're still opposites in the sense that when you love someone,you want them to be happy and there's not a lot you wouldn't do for them.
> but someone you hate, there's not a lot you wouldn't do to see them unhappy. that's why they're 'opposites'. even though they're both the same sort of feeling, one is positive and one is negative.


That's why Apathy and Pride make better opposites than Hate. 

Apathy makes you indifferent. So does Pride. If you are self-absorbed, you wouldn't do anything, either positive or negative. You can't be selfish and selfless at the same time.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I do think a degree of self-love is important though (no I'm not talking about masturbation - get your head out of the gutter!). If you try to love others but you don't love yourself, you may end up losing your sense of self in a constant effort to please others. Plus people may be more likely to take advantage of you when they know you don't love yourself enough to stand up for yourself.

It's all about finding the right balance, IMHO. :wink:


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I'm quite okay. I'm the one I am and I am going to accept myself for that. If others do not accept me for who I am (which is usually the case) then I can't do much about it to be honest. People who pick on my flaws and tell me to fix those are usually hypocritical bullies themselves.


----------



## snowqueen (Mar 24, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> I've recently realized I had hated myself for a long time.
> 
> I liked parts of myself, true, but I was ashamed and embarrassed of parts of myself and tried to either keep them hidden or else cover them up and look a certain way to other people in order to please them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that really interesting response, Jenny. I recently realised how much of a people pleaser I've been through my life and I think I'm at that stage of wondering who the hell I really am.

I think for a long time I have kidded myself about how much I like myself but the truth is that I actually don't like quite a lot of me because it's conflicted with my ideal self exactly as Jenny describes. I've tried to like myself based on things which are generally positive or regarded as positive by other people, but what I've come to realise is the extent to which I will avoid accepting that I have negative or unpleasant sides. It's a bit complicated. Lots of people love me because I'm bolshy and opinionated. I hate that part of me when I do it and it causes people to withdraw from me or reject me. 

I'm only just beginning to really engage with this stuff and I don't really like it. I dislike myself more than I would like to admit. And yet, I doubt I'm either depressed or have low self-esteem - it's like I've worked on that stuff quite well, but this is a big blind spot that I've suddenly become aware of.


----------



## man (May 1, 2009)

Hell yeah I like myself.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Love and Hate are too similar to be opposites. In order to be the opposition, don't the two things have to be vastly different?
> 
> Love is a intense, strong emotion that revolves around another person, object, or idea. There is a lot of time and energy involved.
> Hate is a intense, strong emotion that also revolves around another person, object, or idea. It also requires a lot of time and energy.
> ...


 Pride is LOVE for one's self..this is not an opposite.. Simply it's just another state of love..


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I love me so much that I just can't resist checking myself out when I see my reflection.


Heh, neither can I, but that doesn't mean I love myself. I check out a lot of people I dispise.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

imru2 said:


> The opposite of Love is not Hate. It's Pride.
> 
> Other than that, yes. It is all about choice.


I always saw the opposite of love as apathy. In the way it's the opposite of any emotion or state of mind. Pride is in no way a negative thing if it is earned. Maybe you mean arrogance and the apathy towards those "lower" than you that comes from it?

Though maybe in this case the problem is the definition of "opposite". Opposite in what way? If by opposite someone would mean "diametrically opposite in feeling and intent - content" then love and hate are opposites. Perhaps like red and green on traffic lights are opposite.

Love and apathy are more like green and a broken, black traffic light. Just like black is the opposite of any other color, if you look at it in this way. Opposite in the way content and absence of content are opposites.

So apathy is the opposite of love, hate and any other emotion just like the black absence of light is the opposite of any color. Right? 

I think I lost myself a bit.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

this recently became yes


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

One thing I forgot to add was that I wouldn't ever want to be anybody else but myself, no matter how 'great' the other person that I 'would want to be' is. :happy: roud:


----------



## snowqueen (Mar 24, 2009)

knght990 said:


> this recently became yes


I hope it soon becomes 'no' again.:mellow:


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Nope. I have a lot of issues. <_>


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Nope, I don't like myself.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I enjoy myself generally, I even like my negatives. They add character.

You only live one life, why in the hell would you waste the time not liking yourself. Besides, people are much happier and more productive if they do like themselves. 

Just try to accept yourself and eventually move onto pure enjoyment. Sounds insensitive, but people should be happy.


----------



## EJunior (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, I like my personality, even when it gives me some traps.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

Self-loathing and arrogance, I dynamically change between those 2 from time to time.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes. :happy:


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Why yes, yes I do. A damn good amount.
> 
> However, if for some strange reason there was another identical to me, I wouldn't hang out with him ever.
> 
> Because I'd kick his ass.


This. 

I like _being me_, but I'm not sure I'd like me if I met me...


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> No. :dry:
> 
> I never have and probably never will be satisfied with myself. :dry:


Are you not open to the possibility that some day you might be? Even if it seems very unlikely, you never know.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

jinamuro said:


> Are you not open to the possibility that some day you might be? Even if it seems very unlikely, you never know.


I'm a perfectionist and I know that we can never be perfect.
There will always be something that I am dissatisfied with.


----------



## DayDreamers (Aug 25, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> I have days when I think that I am a pretty cool person and I have days when I hate so much about myself.


Ditto. There would be days when I would look in the mirror and I'd be like "OMG! I look Hot!".
But then there's other days when I just wonder what happened. 
Generally, now more so than ever, I love myself. Almost to the point of being completely *self-absorbed*


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Yesterday was a particularly negative day for me. I don't actually hate myself or anything.:wink: I just find it hard to tolerate faults in myself so I am always striving to be better. There are plenty of days when I am content though.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

I like myself the more I find out about myself. I have been going through a pretty rough patch the last two years, starting when I went to college. I am not saying that it was fine before, because it was not, but my mood started getting even worse.
Once I was able to take a step back and move back home without having any responsibilities for a little while so that I could sort myself out, I started liking myself a lot more. I was having a lot of identity issues for a loooong time and was starting to feel more and more empty inside.
Some good things to do to make you feel better about yourself include: DBT (mindfulness in particular), studying anything you are interested in, going and exploring places, doing things that you enjoy.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Like? It's stronger than that


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I do, there are things about me that I'd like to change but over all I like who I am.


----------



## RedFairy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I do.
I'm perfectly happy with who and what I am. 

A lot of my friends share many traits with me, so that just proves I like my kind of person! :laughing:

I think I've grown to like myself more as I've gotten older. I no longer care what other people think of me, particularly strangers. My life is now about making MYSELF happy.


----------



## MilkyLatte (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess I have an ambivalent relationship with myself. I like me in the sense that I would definitely want to hang out with me. But when I see myself through other people's eyes, I dislike myself. My personality type is INFP and when my INFP-me considers me, it likes me, but when my ESTJ-me considers me, there're so many things that are wrong with me that I won't even attempt to list any of them..


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a love/hate relationship.
Sometimes I love myself, sometimes I'm just okay, and the other times...I dislike myself a lot -> hate.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I think we are all just as fucked up as each other, I am pretty comfortable with that. As far as others go I dont give anyone the opportunity to like or dislike me, society is kept at arms length, very few make it past the walls of lead. I feel very neutral with self image.


----------



## Runescribe (Jul 11, 2010)

Absolutely I like myself. I'm a genius. So damned smart that I'm taking a half day off from work tomorrow to celebrate by calling the mortgage company and asking them if I may please restructure my payments....so I don't lose the house.

brilliant truly

Yes I have accomplishments, but also troubles. Who doesn't? I am not unique in this regard and since I will save my house and not lose it, I won't go down thinking I'm completely inept.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Not really. I suck.


But I suck fashionably.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Somewhat yes and no. I like that I am a geek and that I have some degree of intelligence. But I hate how I wasted my life trying to normal at one point and wasted some of my youth obsessing over something that I could never get and when I have didn't enjoy it at all. Can't help but think I wasted my life and some many opportunities simply because I never accepted my self at all when I was i young.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Sometimes but no, not really. I have self-esteem and confidence issues among other things also, I'm a slightly unhealthy type 4 so I beat myself up even more about these things.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

In general, tbh, no. I beat myself up all day for no other reason other than the fact that I'm not who I want to be.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Not even a little.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i like myself. i'm smart, handsome and competent. whats not to like? :happy:


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't answer this simply...

I like:
- my incredible value system
- the fact that I experience strong emotions regularly but can shut them off at will.
- my empathy
- my sensitivity to exactly what someone else is feeling and thinking

I dislike:
- how I can never allow myself to trust anyone
- that I can't break free from my social paranoia and actually live life the way I want to
- how I take everything way too personally
- my selfishness
- that I can be a pushover

Overall, I'm ok with myself, but definitely wouldn't say I really like myself


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've become a better person over the past few months, so I like myself a lot more.


----------



## Lyssa (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, I like myself.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Overall I do like myself. Both my appearance and personality are great. Still, people always think that I am weird but I frankly couldn't care less anymore. My Achilles heal is that I tend to over think things and can get stuck going over information hundreds of times to see if I perhaps made a mistake somewhere. That's when I need someone to snap me out of it. Otherwise all is good.

I remember that I used to care so much. It hurt me that others wouldn't accept me as I was. As I matured I stopped caring about random people and focused on gaining respect from those I actually give a shit about. Caring about what everybody thinks is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> I'm a perfectionist and I know that we can never be perfect.
> There will always be something that I am dissatisfied with.


Exactly. 
It may sound terrible, but I doubt I'll ever truly like myself.


----------



## naciketas (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope I like myself. I am not sure at times. I wanted to achieve this and that. If I fail I do not like. Otherwise I like. It is a tough question.


----------



## Filigeedreamer (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmmmm...Yes and no. 

I feel as if I have a kind and very caring side, it sees the good in people. It wants to do things for them, make sacrifices. It feeds on other people needing it and making them happy. It's a nice, cutsie little thing, that loves without restraint or reason. 

Imagine a small child in a pretty summer dress...there is so much joy and naivety there, so much _hope_. 

Lovely isn’t it? Endearing? Enchanting? Utterly sickening? Weak, even?

It’s out of touch with the fact most of humanity are bastards...oh yes they have good in them, even serial killers can love their mums or say thank you, but it over looks the part where _they kill people_. 

This is not a good quality in terms of survival. 

This is why I have a side which is a cold hearted bitch. Think glasses, a distinct lack of humour, and black stilletos...maybe even a little bit sexy femme fatal. It’s the part that looks at the cutsie side and doesn’t like it, and recognises the dangers of being this way. It’s more objective, and pretty cynical and sneering. It sees the negative traits in everyone, including itself. It can see how to manipulate others, and how not to be manipulated. 

It keeps the cutsie side in check by depreciating what it does and its importance. It tells it that it is horrible, and gives it a slap when it starts waxing lyrical about the capacity of the human spirit...it tells it exactly what it thinks of the human spirit, and sends it to clean it’s room. 

I rate my bitchy side pretty highly; it’s practical and gets what it wants. It is _slightly_ evil, and knows just the right words to say to hurt people, but then my cutsie side usually turns it’s big eyes on it, and it sort of grumbles and backs down. 

Both “sides” hate and love each other in equal amounts. Both are strengths and weaknesses. I’d like to care less about everything and everyone. I’d also like to be less judgemental, more trusting, and not as good at thinking up nasty things to do or say to those that wrong me...Oh, and less vengeful, I’d like less of that too.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes I do, very much so in fact. Anyone who doesn't think I am awesome needs professional help because obviously there is something wrong with them. :tongue: :crazy:

I apparently don't remind people of my greatness often enough. Some think I have low self esteem, while others have told me they think I'm arrogant. Apparently knowing there's room for improvement in my life means I'm depressed or something... :dry:


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

A little more every day.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Sometimes I really loathe myself. However you need to realize that you still have the ability to surprise yourself every now and then, that's when you truly start appreciating yourself. The only problem is that you start fantasizing about unlocked potential that you know is there, it's exciting to try and predict how it will all unfold.


----------



## naciketas (Jul 17, 2010)

I do feel everything in the world would be alright if we begin to like ourselves. If you don't like yourself there is a least possibility of you liking others too.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm okay. I make for interesting conversation every now and then, but I'm terrible at tic-tac-toe.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes. I'm cool with who I am.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

HollyGolightly said:


> I was wondering if anybody here actually fully accepts themselves?


It's a love-hate relationship...



HollyGolightly said:


> How do you know if you completely accept yourself? Won't there always be something about you that you can't accept?


Hmmm... I think when you are content, you have "accepted" yourself, but never completely.
I think there is always something that you can't accept. Acceptance is an illusion in my mind. 
You can accept anything and everything about you, even the flaws, but it is an illusion... 
Sometimes, there will be a crack in this illusion from a thought or an external influence where what you usually would accept becomes something you dislike.



HollyGolightly said:


> So do you like yourself? I mean physically and personality-wise. Do your physical traits mean more to you than your personality traits?
> Thoughts


Physically, I accept everything about me (at this point in time).
Personality-wise, I accept that I dislike parts of it. 

eg. Rage.
I get angry quite easily, but I accept that it is a part of me, even though I don't necessarily like that I do.
In saying that I kind of do, because it makes me who I am. Love-hate relationship (as mentioned above).

No. To me, physical traits can be superficial (Though, that doesn't stop me from wanting to be fit etc.. )

I find that the deeper meaning behind things are more interesting etc. 
So the hidden traits about me is what is more exciting, more interesting and more important to me, as I believe I still have things to learn. 

Something like that...:laughing:

Mmm... roud:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I like myself. I'm a handful and hard to take care of. I'm stubborn and quite often don't do what I tell myself to do. But, hey, there are also times when I love those traits about myself. Got to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

As a whole, I like myself, but I wish I was better for the people around me.


----------



## Rai (Sep 14, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> Why yes, yes I do. A damn good amount.
> 
> However, if for some strange reason there was another identical to me, I wouldn't hang out with him ever.
> 
> Because I'd kick his ass.


I'm pretty much the same as this.

I do like myself, I mean, you have to make the most out of what you have. So I would see disliking myself as an excuse to blame my traits for having a bad past.

Sure, there's a lot about me that I would love to improve on, but I can't. I lack the money for surgery (not that I'd want to waste my hard earned cash on that anyway.) Plus, changing your personality is impossible unless you're just masking it. But that just seems frivolous to me.

And alike Kevinaswell, if there was someone identical to me whom I was cognizant of, I would feel the need to kick his teeth in for generally being a jerk.


----------



## NeonSign (Jun 9, 2010)

Personality-wise - nah. Physically - I'm trying to learn how to not care too much about that


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

If I look at how I must come off to other people, then I probably wouldn't like to meet a person like me. If I pay attention to myself solely rather than how I act or what I say, then I do like myself, I suppose.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Eh, I really don't whole lot either way, I like some aspects of me, but overall I'm okay with myself.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I love myself. There are things I cannot change about myself and the things I CAN change are what I am trying to improve on. But no matter what, I have self-respect and I would never put myself in a situation where I am demeaned.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

No, I do not like my looks and I do not like my personality.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

this is a hard question. no one wants to dislike themselves but...i always feel like i could be a little bit better.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I really like me.

It's taken me years to get here but I'm here. 

I'm good enough, I'm smart enough,...and gosh darn it, people like me. :tongue:


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

Physically I'm fine with but personality wise, no I wouldn't say that I like myself.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

If you don't like yourself how you expect anyone else to like you?


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I love myself !!! No matter what anyone tells me, no matter what anyone does to me I will always love myself forever. It took me a couple years but now i love myself to the ends of the earth!


----------



## Imightbecrazy (Oct 1, 2010)

This is true


> Love and Hate are too similar to be opposites. In order to be the opposition, don't the two things have to be vastly different?
> 
> Love is a intense, strong emotion that revolves around another person, object, or idea. There is a lot of time and energy involved.
> Hate is a intense, strong emotion that also revolves around another person, object, or idea. It also requires a lot of time and energy.
> ...


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Jojo said:


> If you don't like yourself how you expect anyone else to like you?


That's the thing, I don't expecet them to like me, I expect them to not like me. So when people tell me that they like me I have to repeatedly tell them not to because I don't even like myself.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

why do you want people not to like you?


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

_Hell_, I love me. Not gonna say I'm perfect, but I have _goddamn endearing_ character flaws!

(Or at least, endearing to _me_. And look, we've come back to me liking myself! :shocked



On a more serious note, though, I really do accept myself. 

I understand who I am with and without collective definition. I can make the distinction between my own self-perceptions, the perceptions others hold of me, and the perceptions I hold of other people, and it helps me preserve my integrity.

I understand my limits, yet I don't underestimate my potential. I don't frame my life in terms of how it could've been or what I could've done—I embrace adversity and error as elements vital to the growth my self-knowledge. And just knowing that I have the aim (and not the _expectation_) of becoming the *best version of myself* is enough to keep me self-satisfied.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 5, 2010)

HollyGolightly said:


> Exactly what is says on the tin.
> Kind of expanding on a previous thread I posted. I was wondering if anybody here actually fully accepts themselves? How do you know if you completely accept yourself? Won't there always be something about you that you can't accept?
> So do you like yourself? I mean physically and personality-wise. Do your physical traits mean more to you than your personality traits?
> Thoughts


I do not accept myself but acknowledge that I do not at this point in time, and am working on it.

I would settle for halfway accepting myself at this point in time.

My physical traits hold me back for sure, and probably prevent me from liking my personality traits.

I like my feet, and fully accept them.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, I'm fine with myself. There are a few little things I'd like to change about myself, but only for the sole purpose of bettering myself, both inside and out.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm pretty cool with myself most of the time. Sure, there's plenty of stuff I'd like to work on, but I can't say I dislike myself, but I can't really say I love myself either. I just am.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Sometimes I like myself. Sometimes I want to beat myself up with a flagpole. The latter seems to occur more often than the former.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I am at peace with myself. I do have days that are not as good (whatever word you want to chose) as others. But, that is quite all right. I get through them all. I wake in the morning with another chance at life, so I live it. I accept me as I am. I'm very happy with that! :happy: As for my looks, I don't think of them unless someone says something to me. I'm not pretty and I'm not ugly. I'm just me. There is one thing about my physical self that I get a kick out of; I am a small person. You know what they say~~dynamite comes in small packages! :crazy: Just kidding! My size allows me to fit anywhere; it is very easy to carry myself around! I can hide easily too! :laughing:

PS The above is in no way disregarding room for growing stronger!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Some days I don't, but most of the time I do.


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

Sometimes I can delude myself into thinking I do, but ultimately I don't like myself all that much. 
I like to think I hide it well though.


----------



## Psycho Steve (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm at times I'm not even sure who I am. I've learnt to hide it so well I've forgotten what I was in the first place. Ergo it's a difficult question to answer. But I don't think I like what I've become.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

I love myself. I really do, to the point I have to watch myself to make sure I'm not getting cocky. I'm in shape and pretty decent looking. I take great care of how I look.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't really like myself that much. In fact, there are a lot of things that I don't like about myself, others, life, etc. But these are the hands I have been dealt and life goes on, ignoring my complaints, and I have come to realize--the hard way--that my opinion of myself does not matter that much. What matters more is what I/others do or don't do. Opinions are overrated.


----------

